
How IBM Watson works - giacaglia
https://medium.com/p/40d8d5185ac8/edit
======
minimaxir
13 upvotes in 4 minutes for an article with a _malformed_ URL that links to
the edit page instead of the actual article is unlikely.

Don't manipulate upvotes on HN.

~~~
NikolaNovak
... I just get a prompt to login (presumably because it links to edit page)

